# Greyhound 6.5hp Engine



## NITROJC

Hello People, A few months ago I purchased this greyhound, and put it on my sons go-cart. I had to make a seat adjustment, but otherwise it fit perfectly. 
The problem I'm having is trying to slow the idle down, and removing the hardware for the governor linkage. There is a Speed (rpm) idle adjust which I already set to the lowest idle, but the clutch still won't disengage at idle. 
Regarding the governor, I saw a U-tube video that showed how to remove (gut) the Internal parts, but that's Not necessary. I simply just want to Disconnect it, so that its Non-functional. Thanks, For any and All help in solving this mystery.
Sincerely, Nitrojc.


----------



## buck53545

Is the engine new the jets could be out of adjustment and if you are running to lean it will idle higher. Try tuning it with theses screws and see if there is a difference I am sure there is a spec for the rpm the motor will run and the clutch will engage check and see if they clash also.


----------



## NITROJC

Buck, The Spec. for the engine idle is apx. 1400 RPM. absolutely (extremely) too high. Your correct about leaning the fuel, until too lean then the rpm's drop off; the same applys to the rich side. This I know from running engine dyno @ Fords. 

What I can't find on the carb is a "fuel mixture screw," so that I can richen it up to drop the rpm. therefore allowing the clutch to disengage @ idle.

Anybody out there know where the adjustment screws are located, because I can't find them. Thanks, Nitrojc.


----------

